# Eeeeeek! Ticks! Yuck!



## slowp (Nov 9, 2009)

I took the day off and after inquiring with the owner, took off on a workout hike behind my house. I've only lived here since July. I've only EVER had 3 tick events here in the PNW. I thought I put out an aura that was not hospitable for the beasties. I had many many in Wisconsin, which really bothered me. 

I pulled a tick out of the Used Dog on Saturday, no biggie, dogs get them. Then today, after the walk and while working at unpacking stuff in the shop, I pulled one out of my side and one out of my neck!!! Ick, yuckers! Time to move. Are there ticks in Alaska?:jawdrop:


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 9, 2009)

i was hoping to get away from them things by leaving Texas.

daily tick checks are a must down here in the summers. especially if you're in a wooded area.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Been in the woods most of my life but never had a tick, I think.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 9, 2009)

It's late in the season to be finding Ticks, but I pulled one off of my pooch the other day as well.

I hate the darn things!

Bring on the Tick Killing SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 9, 2009)

I remember guttin' a deer back in the early 90's... west slope of the cascades near Kapowsin... had ticks crawlin' up my arms.

Deer was covered in them... 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 9, 2009)

Haven t had a tick in decades. Seen plenty on dogs over in eastern Washington tho


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 9, 2009)

back home in VA, as long as it sent the dead of winter, you can aquire ticks by the thousand if you so much as spend a few minutes in some tall grass.

the fields that I ride my 3 wheeler in & run my mutts is a breeding ground,
i have on many occasions realized after just a feww minutes that there are hundreds of seed ticks scaling up my legs...

they are a fact of life for n easterner, 

Never had any ticks on the west coast, have seen em on ani mals though..


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 9, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Been in the woods most of my life but never had a tick, I think.



you would be itching your skin off if you got one,

wher do you live??


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 9, 2009)

I've never seen one in my life, then one day in March I had 8 on me. Pretty gross. Got rid of em and haven't had any since.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

056 kid said:


> you would be itching your skin off if you got one,
> 
> wher do you live??



NE PA, but work in central and upstate NY.


----------



## synness4 (Nov 9, 2009)

slowp you sound like my wife she freaks out  not that I like them but there just like any other parasite .


----------



## bitzer (Nov 9, 2009)

056 kid said:


> back home in VA, as long as it sent the dead of winter, you can aquire ticks by the thousand if you so much as spend a few minutes in some tall grass.
> 
> the fields that I ride my 3 wheeler in & run my mutts is a breeding ground,
> i have on many occasions realized after just a feww minutes that there are hundreds of seed ticks scaling up my legs...
> ...



That sounds like some places in northern WI I've been in. I've spent weekends up there and not unheard of to take a five minute walk through some grass and then pull 80 or 90 off of ya. I heard of a guy who cut his own christmas tree up there a few years ago. He woke up the next morning after putting it up in his house to his dog yelping. He said there were hundreds, maybe thousands crawling around his living room. Not sure what he did about it. Shop vac?


----------



## fsfcks (Nov 9, 2009)

Strangely this summer there were few ticks, and none since August. A complete change over last summer.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 10, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> NE PA, but work in central and upstate NY.



The ticks are bad here lately, seems I can hardly remember even seeing any up until a few years ago. The deer I killed a couple weekends ago was loaded, not to mention the half dozen I picked off me just sitting in the stand. 

They need to make a frontline spot for humans if they get any worse :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 10, 2009)

Blazin said:


> The ticks are bad here lately, seems I can hardly remember even seeing any up until a few years ago. The deer I killed a couple weekends ago was loaded, not to mention the half dozen I picked off me just sitting in the stand.
> 
> They need to make a frontline spot for humans if they get any worse :hmm3grin2orange:



Where are you located?


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 10, 2009)

I doubt anyone likes ticks. We have them here in the spring and summer, very few in the fall. I figure I have enough pour-on (dewormer) ivermectin spilled on me every year to keep most ticks off me. Still after working vattle in the tall spring grass I have to get undressed outside and then put my clothes straight into the washing machine. The dogs get Advantage and sometimes I use permethrin on my jeans and boots. My son Cody is an absolute tick magnet. If there is one tick in the pasture he will find and bring it home stuck to his back.

The deer here look to be covered in ticks but many of the little critters are keds. The have six legs while a tick has eight.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 10, 2009)

We have them bad here, The worst ones are the tiny seed ticks. They usually will cover you and are so small you can barely see them to pull them off. But the absolutely worst bugs is the chigger. A small tiny red bug that bites and you will itch for many days. They like to get all over you're ankles and waistline.


----------



## goatchin (Nov 10, 2009)

can't say that i've ever had a tick on me...skeetters, horse flys, deer flies, triangle flies, knatts well thats a differnt story. 

2dogs-i have found though that after a day of applying fly spray and fly tags to cows, i dont get bothered to much by any any flys lol. some of the stuff we've used in the past doesnt wash off for dang near a week unless you really work at it

mmfaller-who/where do you work in central new york? I'm in Sherburne, 1 hour south of Syracuse, 1 hour north of Binghamton, half hour south east of morrisville (thats actually where im going to college right now)


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 10, 2009)

Is Sherburne close to Oneonta? We've been working in that area, haven't worked in a week though. We log for Gutchess lumber on their property.


----------



## Mike PA (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing worse than deer ticks. I would rather be bitten by West Nile carrying mosquitos than lyme disease carrying f:censored:g deer ticks. My youngest daughter had lyme disease from a tick we never saw. Spent about a week in the hospital on antibiotics. She's fine now, but it makes me paranoid about the little suckers.


----------



## MishMouse (Nov 10, 2009)

The ticks here get so bad that they invite themselves in for supper.
They actually crawl under the crack in the door to get into the house.
Sometimes you can see many of them crawling on the siding.

I hate anything that has 8 legs!!


----------



## Blazin (Nov 10, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Where are you located?


 Near Johnstown, but I hunt alot in Sharon springs were them little bastids are real bad lately.


----------



## slowp (Nov 10, 2009)

Found one on the couch, probably off me, and one on the pickup seat, probably off the Used Dog. Why are we ticky? I started taking walks behind the house. There are nice views to be had.











If it were clear, Mt Adams would be visible. (a classic PNWer line about our volcano viewing.)






The classic Tick Magnet.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 10, 2009)

slowp said:


> Found one on the couch, probably off me, and one on the pickup seat, probably off the Used Dog. Why are we ticky? I started taking walks behind the house. There are nice views to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igot down on one knee and proposed to Mntngal at the summit of Adams. Didnt see any ticks up there tho.


----------



## ak4195 (Nov 10, 2009)

slowp said:


> Ick, yuckers! Time to move. Are there ticks in Alaska?:jawdrop:



There are Moose ticks,but they dont dine on humanoids.Ive personally never seen one,and spent bazillion hours in the hay fields/back woods with the devil dawgs.
While ive never had the fortune to experience leeches,ticks so far are the worste.High summer in OR was tick season and meant you had to alter dog walking/hiking.

ak4195


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 11, 2009)

I would rather spnd quality time with Ticks ANY day over Chiggers!!

Are there Chiggers here in the PNW?


----------



## slowp (Nov 11, 2009)

056 kid said:


> I would rather spnd quality time with Ticks ANY day over Chiggers!!
> 
> Are there Chiggers here in the PNW?



Not yet. But we do have imported possums. Some are mean. A lot get flattened on Highway 12.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 11, 2009)

slowp said:


> Not yet. But we do have imported possums. Some are mean. A lot get flattened on Highway 12.


Possums are born to get run over.lol Always Seeing them with four legs up.


----------



## goatchin (Nov 11, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Is Sherburne close to Oneonta? We've been working in that area, haven't worked in a week though. We log for Gutchess lumber on their property.



yup about 45 minutes away depending on which way ya take to get there. gonna send you a PM in a couple minutes.


----------



## demographic (Nov 11, 2009)

I assume that many of you are aware of the dangers of Lyme's disease but for you that have never heard of it its worth posting a link to THIS page.

Now obviously, not all ticks carry it but if all you need to do is remove the tick properly (none of this burning them or covering them with surgical spirits that causes them to regurgitate their stomach contents along with Lymes disease into you either) then its worth reading.


----------



## fmaglin (Nov 11, 2009)

056 kid said:


> I would rather spnd quality time with Ticks ANY day over Chiggers!!
> 
> Are there Chiggers here in the PNW?


:agree2:When I lived in Texas there was one summer I had 32 chigger bites all at the same time. It drove me nuts! The only way I deal with them is to take my pocket knife and scrape them out. This leaves a scar later; however, it beats itchin for a week.


----------



## bayard (Nov 11, 2009)

*deer tic*

i have been bit 250-300 times by deer tic,s. had lymes 1 time maybe 2. had it cleared up.not something to take lightly.many people i know have stage2 or 3 and are permanently damaged.k


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 11, 2009)

gotta love finding one of those nice eight legged grapes belly up on the house floor (from the dogs). Yuck.


----------



## Wishie22 (Nov 12, 2009)

Went fishing at the river with my tick magnet as a puppy, found about 50 of the critters on him and couple crawling on me. Couple of brook trout helped ease the frustration. Next week I went to that same spot, used watered down Skin-so-soft (original oil product) in a spray bottle on him and myself. Ladies were even more attracted to the mutt were ever we stopped, and only 2 ticks crawling on the top of his fir by the river. Went home with a couple more trout and a smile on my face.

The good old free range chickens do a great job on tick control (they love to eat them buggers). With front-line in use we were finding a couple a day on the pup last year, only about a half dozen this year. The fresh eggs are delicious. 

With large deer population and warm winters the ticks #'s are rising.:censored::censored:


----------



## SAWZ (Nov 16, 2009)

Permethrine 0.5% spray on clothing only defense against the tick attack. You can buy it at Outdoors shops or most hunting stores.


----------



## garyischofield (Nov 16, 2009)

*no laughing matter*

Have had ticks on me before,having worked in the woods for 35 years.Last summer i fell on my face while working. off to the hospital. Vomiting,so disoriented,I couldn't sit on the ground ,back against a tree.Misdiagnosed with vertigo in two e room visits.After a month my p c physician tested me for Lyme,positive.The bacteria destroyed the vestibular nerve in the back of my ear that sends spacial positioning and balance info to the brain. needless to say it was scary. couldn't stand with my eyes closed.Would get dizzy turning my head ,riding in the car etc.I'm told there's nothing that can be done and hope the body adapts. it's been since june 17'08.I never did see a tick or a telltale bullseye.there is a three to four week incubation period ,so if you see a tick and go to the doctor they'll hit you with doxycycline.If someone has had vestibular problems and has info they could pass along regarding any remediation,it would be greatly appreciated.This has been a real mf. Gary


----------



## slowp (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think Lyme disease is very common here. But I could be wrong. I don't think I had deer ticks either. 

A vet told me that he had not seen it in any dogs, so it probably wasn't a problem, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## BlacknTan (Nov 16, 2009)

Out East here, we eat ticks for breakfast! Particularly if you're a hunter!

Dog ticks, deer ticks... no problem! But now there's a newcomer.. the Lone Star tick.. and this SOB will put the fear of God into ya'!
Can't see 'em or feel 'em until the damage is done.. And it don't take long.. Last year looking for woodcock with the dog, I must have had 200 to 250 bites, mostly on the legs and ankles. Like to scratch your legs off, and the itch lasts three to four weeks. Some people report they've near gone outta' their minds. They.ve gotten me the last five years or so.. since their arrival, but the numbers seem to be on the increase..
If you've only got dog ticks.. Thank your lucky stars! If you've got deer ticks also, you can still look on the bright side... When the Lone Stars show up... Get outta' Dodge!


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 17, 2009)

Ticks rate right up there with Poison Oak, and Yellowjackets, but ticks are more insidious, the others you have a chance to spot them first. My worst tick adventures were in second growth Redwood, very nasty.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Take a team of Guinea Hens along on a leash. They eat them like candy.


----------

